# [SLOVED] Problem z renderproto

## taopai

Postanowiłem dziś pozbyć się wsparcia dla ipv6 w systemie.

```
# USE="-ipv6" emerge -pvuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0', 'merge')

('installed', '/', 'x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4', 'nomerge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.7  USE="-debug -ipv6*" 1,274 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8  USE="-ipv6*" 113 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r3  USE="-acl -ipv6* -static -xinetd" 793 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.5  USE="tcpd (-hardened) -ipv6* (-selinux) -spoof-source -static" 355 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/wget-1.10.2  USE="nls ssl -build -debug -ipv6* -socks5 -static" 1,190 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.3  USE="-debug -ipv6* -xcb" 1,492 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4  USE="-debug -ipv6*" 247 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2 [0.9.3] USE="-debug" 40 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2  USE="X nls -ipv6* (-selinux)" 271 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.3  USE="-debug -ipv6*" 219 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.1  USE="-debug -ipv6*" 552 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.3  USE="-debug -ipv6*" 290 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.2  USE="-debug -ipv6*" 108 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2  USE="-debug -ipv6*" 96 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.5.3-r1  USE="doc -ipv6* -krb4 -tcl" 9,874 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/curl-7.17.0_pre20070828  USE="kerberos ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -ipv6* -ldap -nss -test" 1,720 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.5.1-r2  USE="berkdb doc gdbm ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -examples -ipv6* -nocxx -nothreads -sqlite -tk -ucs2" 9,170 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30  USE="doc python readline -debug -ipv6* -test" 4,616 kB

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2  USE="ssl -ipv6* -mailwrapper -md5sum" 53 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/iputils-20070202  USE="doc -ipv6* -static" 87 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.6  USE="moznopango -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -ipv6* -java -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,713 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0  USE="nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -dri -ipv6* -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 9,047 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3  USE="cups doc gif opengl -debug -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -ipv6* -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 16,986 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.25c-r2  USE="cups doc fam pam python readline -acl -ads -async -automount -caps -examples -ipv6* -ldap -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind" LINGUAS="pl -ja" 17,752 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8  USE="X a52 aac alsa dvd flac imagemagick mad musepack nls opengl oss samba sdl theora truetype vorbis win32codecs xv -aalib (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -gnome -gtk -ipv6* -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -pulseaudio -real -speex -v4l -vcd -vidix -wavpack -xcb -xinerama -xvmc" 7,115 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070824  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac alsa doc dvd encode gif iconv jpeg mad mmx mp3 musepack openal opengl oss png quicktime samba sdl sse theora truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x264 xv -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -dts -dv -dvb -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gtk -ipv6* -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -nas -pnm -pvr -radio -rar -real -rtc -speex -srt -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tga -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -i810 -mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 7,545 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/ruby-1.8.6_p36-r4  USE="cjk doc -debug -examples -ipv6* -rubytests -socks5 -threads -tk" 4,645 kB

Total: 27 packages (1 downgrade, 26 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 132,350 kB
```

Ewidentnie ma to związek z najnowszym xorgiem, bo po zmianie /etc/portage/packages.mask na:

```
#>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.4

#>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3
```

 występuje problem z konfliktem jedynie ze sterownikami nvidii...

Z maskowanie kolejnych pakietów pociąga za sobą potrzebę maskowania kolejnych. Czy jest jakaś inna droga na rozwiązanie tego problemu niż maskowanie pakietów lub czekanie na najnowsze sterowniki?

Pozdrawiam,

TaoLast edited by taopai on Thu Sep 13, 2007 7:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Spróbuj zamaskować tylko:

```
~x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## taopai

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Spróbuj zamaskować tylko:
> 
> ```
> ~x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4
> ```
> ...

 

Tego próbowałem na samym początku... :/

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## Drainer

zamaskuj dodatkowo 

```
x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3
```

 *jest zależnością x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4

----------

## taopai

 *Drainer wrote:*   

> zamaskuj dodatkowo 
> 
> ```
> x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3
> ```
> ...

 

No i bangla  :Smile:  Thank you very much  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

